# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Множественные уязвимости в Google Chrome

## olejah

*13 января, 2011*

*Программа:* Google Chrome версии до 8.0.552.237 

*Опасность:* *Высокая* 

Описание: 
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю изменить некоторые данные и скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке уведомлений от расширений. 

2. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке указателей в итерациях узлов.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки во время печати многостраничных PDF файлов.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке CSS и canvas. Злоумышленник может обратиться к несуществующему указателю.

5. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке CSS и курсора. Злоумышленник может обратиться к несуществующему указателю.

6. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки использования после освобождения при обработке PDF страниц. Злоумышленник может обратиться к освобожденной памяти.

7. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки обращения к данным за пределами доступной памяти при обработке PDF файлов. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение стека.

8. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке некорректного размера видео фрейма. Злоумышленник может заставить приложение обратиться к некорректному адресу в памяти.

9. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке SVG "<use>" элементов. Злоумышленник может заставить приложение обратиться к удаленному указателю.

10. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке поддельных расширений. Злоумышленник может заставить приложение обратиться к неинициализированному указателю.

11. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в Vorbis декодере. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать переполнение буфера.

12. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в PDF shading. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать переполнение буфера.

13. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке ссылок. Удаленный пользователь может скомпрометировать целевую систему.

14. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке видео. Удаленный пользователь может скомпрометировать целевую систему.

15. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки после удаления DOM узла. Удаленный пользователь может скомпрометировать целевую систему.

16. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке речи. Злоумышленник может обратиться к несуществующему указателю. 

*URL производителя:* www.google.com/chrome 

*Решение:* Установите последнюю версию 8.0.552.237 с сайта производителя.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## neotrance

После этой статтьи смешно читать следующее:
*Google заплатит 20000$ за взлом браузера Chrome*
На всемирной конференции CanSecWest, посвященной цифровой безопасности, пройдет конкурс хакеров Pwn2Own, направленный на выявление различных уязвимостей в популярных веб-браузерах и мобильных устройствах. В рамках этого конкурса, Google предлагает отдельный денежный приз равный 20.000$ любому хакеру, который сможет взломать веб-браузер Chrome от Google, установленный на компьютере с операционной системой Windows 7.

----------

